# Good price?



## ljh815 (Aug 31, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18k-yellow-...0171?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item3f28dfe00b


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 31, 2013)

No, not for scrap price anyway.

http://dendritics.com/metal-calc/


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 31, 2013)

Are you the seller?

Surely you're not considering buying it to refine. 59.2 grams of 18K. Even if we assume it is truly a full 18 karat (it won't be), and if we assume the stones weigh nothing (there's over 8 ct. of stones, about 1.8 grams):
59.2 grams *.75 / 31.1 grams per troy ounce = 1.428 troy ounces of gold. 

Under $2,000.00 worth of gold based on Friday's closing price.

Now, if you're in the market for a gold, Lion Bangle Bracelet, that may be a different story.

Dave


----------

